# Stent removal included in procedure ???



## bill2doc (Mar 14, 2013)

Pt seen at hospital for cysto, Retrograde, Pyelogram, Ureteroscopy JJ Stent

No returns to same physician - outpatient in Dr office for stent removal.  Correct me if I'm wrong but isnt the stent removal part of the procedure and there should be no charge for this visit ???

Thanks


----------



## sctaylor (Mar 15, 2013)

I would check into this a little more.  I don't think there is a global period for the procedures so you can bill for removal in the office.  I would bill 52310.


----------



## syllingk (Mar 18, 2013)

Unless the stent is accesible from outside the body I believe you can bill for the removal with a -58 on the code.


----------

